# Yes It'S Another Screwdriver Post...



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Do I need a .5? Tinkering with Seiko auto's, 6309a, maybe 7002 and 7S26.

Cousins have an A*F set (.6 / .8 / 1 / 1.2 and 1.4) and the price is nice...

Oh, and while I've got you ... movement holders - Bergeon do the 4039 for 3 3/4 to 11 ligne and the 4040 for 8 3/4 to 19 ligne. As above, for Seiko auto movements.

And yes I know, 1 mm = 0.443296 ligne, but I'm b*ggered if I can apply any sensible logic to working it out.

Cheers, H


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Get yourself an 8 or 9 set of A/F screwdrivers from Cousins they have spare blades supplied so should be fine. Go for a quality movement holder the Bergeon 4040 should be fine avoid the crap ones as they don't generally work very well.

Regs

Bry


----------

